# Engineer looking to move to USA.



## Father_ Ted (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi,

I'm an engineer living in Ireland who is currently considering moving to the USA to work - either for a 16+ month secondment or for a permanent position.

I work as a Chartered Engineer specialising in safety critical software within the aerospace industry and have over 10 years experience. My educational qualifications are to Masters level - (BEng. Electrical Eng. & MSc. Comp Sci).

From the research I have undertaken, I believe that y best route in is to get a H1B visa - this would require me finding a company willing to sponsor my application.

How do I go about finding jobs where the company is willing to sponsor me? Most company websites specifically state that they are not willing to sponsor candidates.

Also, if I apply, am I in a reasonable position to get accepted?


Thanks.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

I've got a mate atm looking for work as an Engineer in O&G and despite having the advantage of an e-3 visa for Australians he is finding the search difficult. Basically not many orgs are willing to sponsor anyone becasue simply the skills are available with the US atm. It all depends on your experience and discipline etc but unless you are able to offer something that no one in America is capable of doing then basically right now it's not going to happen.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Frankly, the outlook isn't good unless you can point to some skill or experience you have that is in short supply in the US engineer population and you can find the employer who needs just that skill or experience. 

Sponsoring a foreign employee is an expensive process for an employer, and one of the things they must do to get the proper clearance is to "prove" that they have searched in vain for someone to fill the position amongst the work force already authorized to work in the US. You should be especially wary of sites that offer lists of "H1B jobs" for a fee or any job hunting services "guaranteed" to include the appropriate visa. Headhunters (recruitment agents) normally get their fee from the employer, not the job candidate.

You might try contacting some of the headhunters who recruit engineering candidates in your field, including (if you can find one) a good international recruiter. They know the market they're dealing with and can assess your background to give you an idea of your chances.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Father_ Ted said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm an engineer living in Ireland who is currently considering moving to the USA to work - either for a 16+ month secondment or for a permanent position..


No US employer will sponsor a project manager; short term is generally farmed out as consulting job. 



Father_ Ted said:


> I work as a Chartered Engineer specialising in safety critical software within the aerospace industry and have over 10 years experience. My educational qualifications are to Masters level - (BEng. Electrical Eng. & MSc. Comp Sci)..


You have the educational piece for H1B. Have you considered that most aerospace related jobs are either union or government funded thus requiring claerances?



Father_ Ted said:


> From the research I have undertaken, I believe that y best route in is to get a H1B visa - this would require me finding a company willing to sponsor my application..


Unless you can tranfer internally.



Father_ Ted said:


> How do I go about finding jobs where the company is willing to sponsor me? Most company websites specifically state that they are not willing to sponsor candidates..


If company policy dictates no H1B your application will be filtered. I can only recommend networking.



Father_ Ted said:


> Also, if I apply, am I in a reasonable position to get accepted?.


When was the last time you changed employers? An application is exactly that - you express interest in a position. If your qualifications, personality, ... is what the hiring manager considers a perfect fit that is his decision.

Thanks.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

The requirements to qualify for the H1B visa program, include an Foreign applicant to have ONE of the following:

1) A Bachelor's degree or Masters Degree (or the foreign equivalent degree from your Country), OR

2) 12 years skilled professional work experience


----------



## Father_ Ted (Mar 13, 2011)

I work in Safety Critical software for aerospace - DO-178 Cat A software development.

I've got a Masters Degree and 10+ years experience in this field.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Father_ Ted said:


> I work in Safety Critical software for aerospace - DO-178 Cat A software development.
> 
> I've got a Masters Degree and 10+ years experience in this field.


Do you want nice answers or 101?
Nice - perfect
101 - shoot me your blog or linkedin.com profile

What you offer here is nothing special. It depends on your very specific niches. What are they?
Honestly a Masters is nothing special anymore. Fortunately or unfortunately is not my decision.


----------

